# What's the best value for a baitcaster reel for the surf



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

My budget like 60-70. I want a reel that is dependable and while cast all the way to BFE. Like stated in the title I would use it on a surf rod. I 'm open to higher price reels and prefer a reel without a level wind. Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Look at the penn 209 or 309 both are great reels 
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Ebay. Penn Jigmaster or Surfmaster 200. Be sure to get the aluminum spool. An Abu 6500 or 7000 can be had in that range as well. On a good day, you might get two reels for that money.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Penn Jigmaster. Nice, basic workhorse reels. You could probably buy 2 used ones on ebay for $60 to $70.


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

Penn Jigmaster hands down! They'll cast well and will handle most anything in the surf.


----------



## Saltblood (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks guys its funny cause I was thinking of getting a Penn. I saw some USA made jigmasters on eBay cheap. Now I have to find a way to convenience the wife I need one.


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Penn Jigmaster


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Ditto on all suggestions, however...*

My friend.
I really like my Okuma bait-cating reels. I have two of the Convector CV 45L. I removed the level wind for one I like to toss and left it on the other for when I take a buddy fishing who is unfamiliar with retrieving a bait-caster without a level wind. I use 50# test on the open reel and 40# on the one with the level wind. VERY DFEPENDABLE reels and well-worth the coin. About in the price range you've quoted.


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

Even my 'Homie' gives it 'thumbs up.'


----------



## Fowlerfantasy (Jun 30, 2013)

If your looking for a light reel for trout then wait until Black Friday and academy usually puts their h2o reels on sale for about 25 bucks. They are normally 50 buck and they are my fav because when they **** out u have a 5 more at home.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

jigmaster or newell


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

Goodness, nobody has even mentioned a Penn Squidder!?!?!? For the same money or less than a Jigmaster, with the same and better features but superior cast-ability, they are a prime choice in my experience and opinion.. Just a thought.


----------



## J_RUIZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Most any penn that you can find in that price range will do the job. As for me, I have a jigmaster that is about 10 years old and still works like a champ!


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Jiggmaster or Squidder or 4/0 all pretty cheap and decent reels.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

When it comes to trout reels the Shimano Curado is the best reel ever. 

Incredibly rugged and simple with a fast retrieve.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

We need to know what size or what you're fishing for.

Trout/bait sized I've been extremely happy with the Daiwa Exceler baitcaster and it's held up well.

Jack/Reds a good old fashioned Abu Garcia 6500c3 is worth it's weight in gold.

Little bit larger Penn 525 mag is great but I think might be out of your price range.

Then you've got the jigmasters and such but in that range I'd take a good hard look at the Daiwa Sealine X series reels, if you can add a few $ to your budget those reels will treat you really well.



Fowlerfantasy said:


> If your looking for a light reel for trout then wait until Black Friday and academy usually puts their h2o reels on sale for about 25 bucks. They are normally 50 buck and they are my fav because when they **** out u have a 5 more at home.


Not the new ones they don't, sadly I think the days of the amazing $29 Mettle deals are over since they've redesigned them. Plus that Mettle will eventually corrode. We've got 4 of the old models and they've been great but we keep them out of the surf.


----------



## CoastalAngler (Jan 27, 2013)

This reel is above your budget, but if you save a bit longer, you will be happier in the long run.

Daiwa Sealine X SHA 20.  You can load it with some braid backing and a 15 pound mono topshot and have over 300 yards of line.

It will outcast A LOT of reels.

With the centrifugal weights, it is very easy to cast, even into the wind.

This reel mated to a 10' Tica TC2 casting rod will catch anything you care to go after.

The reel runs about $120. Save for an extra week or two, buy once, cry once.\

I have 4 Sea line X SHA's that i flat out fish HARD. I rinse them off, reel magic them, and do basic maintenance. Nothing special, and they are going strong on 5 years of hard surf fishing. Good drags, awesome line capacity, and great cast ability.


----------



## JustSlabs (Jun 19, 2005)

I bought 3 jigmasters probably 5 or 6 years ago and have not had one problem with them. Not sure if it matters if you have a levelwind or not. While fishing the surf I prefer a reel without one.


----------

